

Google's big move to disrupt mobile carriers hits a big snag - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-big-move-to-disrupt-mobile-carriers-hits-a-big-snag-2010-4

======
hga
Confused, especially if you think the Nexus One is intended to keep the
carrier honest (e.g. using up to date Android) vs. "disrupting" them. From
what this article is saying, Verizon will be selling a _better_ Android phone,
and that should make Google happy.

------
ZeroGravitas
Sounds like someone's word of the day was "disrupt" but they didn't bother
looking up the definition before deploying it.

